# Betta Fish Sleeps too much! Help!



## BLACK008 (Aug 7, 2012)

My Betta is an Adult Half Moon Male Betta. He sleeps all day wrapped around the heater or in his hammock and only swims to get fed and then goes right back to sleep. He tends to swim as though he is having a seizure when he swims. He never flares his fins at all, not even when a mirror is in front of him. He used to flare sometimes. He also seems to make some bubbles while sleeping near the heater. Is he sick??? Please help. I am his Betta Momma since I do not have kids.:-?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

can you please fill out the information in the sticky at the top of this section?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## BLACK008 (Aug 7, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.0 galons
What temperature is your tank? 79-81 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none
Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Aqueon Betta food pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? 3 small pellets 2 times daily
How often do you perform a water change? once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? all, once a month, then 25 percent weekly
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Splendid Betta water conditioner
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? Not yet


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ok for a 2 gallon you need to be doing a water change every other day 50%, and a 100% water change every week. Everything else sounds fine.


----------



## BLACK008 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you so much! I actually got a temp contol heater because temps kept fluctuating from 75-84 when I was at work. Hopefully Lance (Betta) will not experience the temp changes so drastically all the time. I heard they can sick from too much temp change. BTW- Rummy is so cool!


----------



## BLACK008 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Emergency, Betta having head seizures!*

Emergency! My Betta Lance has been having head like tremors. He looks as though he is having seizures in the head area as he swims to me to eat. He is not even coming to me for food, and is burping big bubbles out of hs mouth. I just had H20 checked and they said all is ok. His temp in tank is a steady 79 degrees? Will he make it? Whats going on?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Did you do a water change?


----------



## BLACK008 (Aug 7, 2012)

I did a 30 percent change 2 days ago. Water was tested yesterday pm.


----------



## BLACK008 (Aug 7, 2012)

These tremors are in his head area and he jerks his head left to right.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

hmm it sounds like something is stuck in his mouth, check his gills does he have little white worms in them? are they at all red or inflamed looking? You do need to do more water changes, you only have a 2 gallon tank, yes you have a filter but in a small tank there is only so much it can do. I would be doing 50% water changes every other day with this guy, especially because he's not feeling well.


----------



## BLACK008 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for helping us! I checked his mouth and gills, no signs of any thing. However there is a long white stringy thing hanging off the back of his tail fin. Also, he does have some signs of fin rot, I can post a current photo if he will come off of his betta hammock to show you. I will add it to my photo album. The one there is from when we first got Lance in May 2012.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

alright yeah, post a picture when you can. I looked at the one in your album, its really hard to see whats going on. If you could get a side shot of him (like you see him from the side fins and all). From the picture you have I can't see the white thing hanging off the tail and he looks a bit bloated. I can't see the fin rot either.


----------



## BLACK008 (Aug 7, 2012)

I just posted a second photo from the side, looks much clearer. What do you think? Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I can't find it. Is it in the same album as before?


----------



## BLACK008 (Aug 7, 2012)

yes, sorry took so long to answer, family came in for VACA. I will try to repost another photo. I am not as tech savvy...Thanks for great advice. Lance is still in same conditon but not the head tremors. He never opens his fins.


----------

